# SKS magazine question



## bigbrannew (Oct 12, 2009)

i have a Norinco SKS, it came with a standard 10 round fixed mag. i want to know how to get that out so I can use 30 round mags. can anyone help me. the 10 round is fine but I would like to buy 4 or 5 30 rounds.

Please PM with any advice.

Thanks
Brandon


----------



## jamrens (Oct 12, 2009)

ok put the rifle on safe.. look behind the trigger guard and there will be a bump with a dimple in the middle of it.. take a a ink pen or something and put the tip in the dimple then hit it.. the trigger group should become dislodged from the frame. pull it out and the mag will also pull out then install the trigger group and press it back together.


----------



## redneckcamo (Oct 12, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## parolebear (Oct 13, 2009)

Go to www.surplusrifle.com  they have complete instructions on how to disassembly the SKS.  Remove the 10 rounds and get a 30 that will fit up in there.  It will catch back onto the catch for the 10


----------



## SJGlenn (Oct 13, 2009)

*yep*

though your sks will never be able to have removable 30 round ak  mags unless you do some major work. Or...get an sks-m.  or an ak.


----------



## wildcatt (Oct 18, 2009)

*sks mag*

there are many sks 30 rd mags.and their cheap.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 19, 2009)

DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY ON METAL MAGAZINES they do not feed the SKS Correctly, Use the Plastic American Made magazines they come in 30 rounds and not too expensive, I just came from the Gun Range with my SKS and you can find a 30 Metal magazine at the range's garbage can.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 19, 2009)

The USA brand metal mags work perfectly in my Norinco, as do the Tapco polymers. I've bought other brands of metal mags and had to do some filing and bending to get them fitting and working right.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 19, 2009)

NCHillbilly said:


> The USA brand metal mags work perfectly in my Norinco, as do the Tapco polymers. I've bought other brands of metal mags and had to do some filing and bending to get them fitting and working right.



Tapco polymer is the way to go, I have modernized many SkS' , From Norincos to Yugos and Russians and Tapco Polymers is what works well, the metal ones seem to be so flimsy and bend very easy.


----------



## jbowes89 (Oct 21, 2009)

Stay away from those promag 30's, hunks of crap aren't worth that cheap plastic they're made with.
TAPCO is the way to go.


----------



## olchevy (Oct 22, 2009)

stick with the 10 for reliability sake,,,trust me I went down that road...some wasted money later, and I put it back to stock and back came its 100% reliability with the stock 10 round.....I then bought an ak also 100% never failed me.....best of both worlds....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 22, 2009)

olchevy said:


> stick with the 10 for reliability sake,,,trust me I went down that road...some wasted money later, and I put it back to stock and back came its 100% reliability with the stock 10 round.....I then bought an ak also 100% never failed me.....best of both worlds....



What is reliability? I have put thousands of rounds through my SKS with 20-30 rd. detachable mags without a single jam or FTF except for with two cheap junky no-name mags I bought at a gun show which didn't feed well at all. Every Tapco or USA mag I have feeds flawlessly and never fails no matter how fast I'm pulling the trigger or how many hundred rounds I run through it-can't get much more reliable than that. I've had loads more jams from Remington and Winchester autoloader rifles with fixed magazines than I ever have with my SKS shooting detachables. Just avoid buying junk mags.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes tapco are the best IMO.


----------

